# Gen 2 Canbus system?



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I am pretty sure I know the answer to this, but I wanted to make sure before ordering parts.. For those of you who have upgraded your Gen 2 Cruze to LED or HID headlights, have you needed to purchase a Canbus compatible system, or is that not necessary? Thanks for your help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, I'm tired. I read that as Gen 2 Cannibus System. :stoner:


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

There's a number of posts on here and posts on the Facebook group explaining why you shouldn't be putting LEDs or HIDs in the stock housings. 

In short though, even if you have the projector headlights, you'll get similar or most likely poor light output from anything other than the stock bulbs because the housing was made for that type of bulb.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Yes, I am well aware of your objections as I've read them in other posts. That is not what my question is regarding however. I have installed Xenon Depot HID kits in a 2001 Aurora, my previous car, a 2013 Verano and several other previous vehicles. All have been projector beams and All have had a sharp cut off without glare and I never was flashed with any of these setups. I know the science of it will argue that they're not as superior as HID projectors. I also know that in real world experience I have never had any issues with any of the XD kits over the last 15 years I have used them.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

For anyone that may be searching for information on this in the future, or interested in doing this modification, I DID need to buy a kit that is Canbus compatible. Without the PWM adapter, the passenger side headlight would not ignite. I got my kit from xenondepot.com and it is a 9005 5000K kit. Just got done installing it tonight so I have not tested it on the road yet. Since we have both a 17 Cruze Premier, and a 17 LT, I will take some side by side shots of the lights against the garage door at some point for comparison purposes of the HID VS Halogen bulbs.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

The left headlights are my 17 Premier with the HID lights, and the right are the LT with halogen. The picture really doesn't show how large of a difference there is between the brightness and color temperature as in person. The best representation are at the outter edges of the garage, you can see the beam is a lot more intense with the HIS VS the Halogens. On the road, the beam is pretty even without an obnoxious hot spot. (there is a bit of a hot-spot right near the center line of the road, but it is not too terrible.) I drove around for 30 minutes and did not receive any flashes from on-coming traffic. There does not appear to be excessive light above the cut-off compared to the factory bulbs. All in all, I'm very happy with the switch.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Do you have pics of your headlight caps? Did you keep them off or drill a hole through them?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Canbus compatible? I know this has been going on as long as modules have been giving lighting errors as people modify their lights but CANBUS has NOTHING to do with it.

Without going into a huge explanation as to why but CanBus is simply a communications protocol between modules in a vehicle.

What these all should say is LOAD SIMULATORS or BCM compatible.

Anyhow, Thanks for sharing your experience. I had temporarily *for a night* put in LED bulbs on my RS and I had no issues with the BCM not lighting them etc etc.

The light was horrible.

I am going to try some HIDS and if those suck as bad as the LEDs did I will put the halogens back in and leave it alone.


----------

